# Since wars begin in the minds of men



## WayWon

Since wars begin in the minds of men, it is in the minds of men that the defences of peace must be constructed.

Anyone can translate this sentence into chinese?

Thx谢谢


----------



## rockvivian

人类有“战争”这个概念时，就认为，人类应该有（形成）保卫和平的思想。
or:  人类有“战争”这个概念时，就认为，人类应该有“为和平而战”的思想。

maybe
：）


----------



## alexcn

兵者，谋也。和者伐谋。


----------



## farlee

楼主把这个话贴在国内论坛会有跟好的回应。豆瓣之类的。


----------



## rockvivian

farlee said:


> 楼主把这个话贴在国内论坛会有跟好的回应。豆瓣之类的。


 
没错，放在国内的翻译论坛要好些


----------



## Razzle Storm

“战争”诞生于人们的思维，因此，和平的实践*应从人们的思维开始。

*不确定用哪个动词好。。。拜托母语者帮忙。


----------



## Ghabi

Razzle Storm said:


> “战争”诞生于人们的思维，因此，和平的实践*应从人们的思维开始。
> 
> *不确定用哪个动词好。。。拜托母语者帮忙。


I venture to offer an alternative version:   战祸肇于人心，要维护和平，应该从人心做起。


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Would it be possible or advisable to add in a 既然?

戰禍既然肇於人心...


----------



## Ghabi

viajero_canjeado said:


> Would it be possible or advisable to add in a 既然?
> 
> 戰禍既然肇於人心...


Yes, we can use 既然......就 here. And I forgot to add that (@Razzle Storm) 思维 is more like "(the process of) thinking". For example, the MBA guys always talk about 非线性思维 ( "non-linear thinking").


----------



## xiaolijie

> Since wars begin in the minds of men, it is in the minds of men that the defences of peace must be constructed.


I doubt that anyone would come up with a good translation of this, since apart from the inflated empty shell, there is practically very little in the saying that is worth translating, that would do justice to your translation skills. The inflated shell does of course give the impression that there is a lot in there


----------



## Razzle Storm

Ghabi said:


> Yes, we can use 既然......就 here. And I forgot to add that (@Razzle Storm) 思维 is more like "(the process of) thinking". For example, the MBA guys always talk about 非线性思维 ( "non-linear thinking").



对对对。哎哟，母语跟非母语的差别太大！谢谢你的建议！向你学习！


----------



## WayWon

战争源于内心欲望的驱动，只有升华灵魂，和平方能得到捍卫

What do think of this translation?


----------



## xiaolijie

WayWon said:


> 战争源于内心欲望的驱动，只有升华灵魂，和平方能得到捍卫
> What do think of this translation?


"只有升华灵魂" is what you may infer but it's not in the original. Ghabi's version above is closer to the original, so you may take it as a reference. But as I already said, translating something out of a politician's mouth is not an easy task .


----------



## Dragonseed

I am not able to grasp all the nuances on the proposed translations, but I thought I'd mention that the "since" in the original quote probably means 因為 and not relates to 時 as in the first answers.
But this may already been established.


----------

